# Cooking new potatoes



## redrabbit (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have potatoes nearly every night, and with things like quiche I normally have small new potatoes.  It's gets quite boring just having boiled new potatoes.

Is there anyway of spcing these up.  How do you cook your potatoes?

Nothing too time-consuming, as I normally just want to cook them without too much input as it's normally after work, so don't want to fiddle round for hours with them.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Red Rabbit..

One of my many favorite ways to prepare "new potatoes" is to boil/simmer in water, salt, butter, and garlic,. Just enough water to get the job done. When done..make a "slurry" of milk and flour and thicken the juice. you can make it as thick or thin as you like..Sever in bowls with black pepper on top. I suppose it's kinda like a potato soup..but anyways is good. Especially with a with hot corn bread! Hope this gives you some ideas..


Enjoy!!


----------



## desertland (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my favorite way to have potatoes:

MeanMeals.com - BBQ Potatoes - Create and share your personal list of meals and recipes

The potatoes don't require much preparation, but they do need a barbecue to cook.  If you don't have access to a BBQ, or if it's too much work, try out this potato recipe:

MeanMeals.com - Baked Potato Wedges - Create and share your personal list of meals and recipes

It's just a classic, well-spiced potato wedge.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

_If you have some already boiled potatoes, cut them into bite sized pieces, get a skillet warm and saute some onion or shallot and a cclove or two of sliced garlic, when soft remove, turn up heat and add a little more evoo, get nice and hot then put in your diced potatoes, get them nice and golden, add bck your onion and garlic to warm them then plate sprinkle with a little finely chopped flat leaf parsley and enjoy. My DH, loves these and will order them when we go out for breakfast!!! Loves them at home with a chop or burger patty._

_kadesma _


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 5, 2007)

new spuds BBQ`d are great, I par boil and skewer them up regularly in the summer.

boiled and left to go cold is also nice, cut them up into a bowl add mayonaise and a little shredded onion and chili flakes.

another nice way it boil them with the skins on, add plenty of butter and cream cheese with chopped spring onion and coursely mash these together, you don`t want a Fine mash, you need to leave some good textures going on in there, serve right away while still hot.


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2007)

Another idea for saving time would be to boil enough potatoes for a few days and keep them in the fridge. So, rather than taking the time it takes to boil, you can use that time to slice and dice and prepare them in a different way. I do mine a lot like kadesma's sautee and YT's mash.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2007)

I use my rice cooker, with steamer insert, to cook my new potatoes.  Well, actually, any potatoes.  Once the potatoes are tender, I mix a slurry of melted butter with a little flour.    Then I toss the potatoes with this mixture until they are nicely coated and season with salt, freshly ground black pepper and lots of chopped chives.  Fresh chives are superb but dried ones can be used, too.


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2007)

I love them roasted in the oven...just toss in olive oil and your favorite seasonings. I like to use a garlic & herb mix + coarse black pepper.

I also like to braise them in chicken broth with a bit of garlic and leeks (if I have them). Often I add other vegies, such as baby carrots, brussels sprouts or broccoli. Just don't add your broccoli too soon, or it will get over-cooked. A couple of pats of butter added at the end really sets it off.

I like Uncle Bob's method...will try that soon!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)

I like mine lightly smashed with some Heinz 57 and a bit of butter, s&p.  

Smashed with some fresh grated Parmesan and horseradish - quite tasty


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2007)

I definitely second Kadesma's method, as I enjoy them that way too.  

Sometimes I'll boil until just tender, slice, & saute in some hot half butter/half extra virgin olive oil, & sprinkle with salt, pepper, & paprika.

A final favorite of mine is to boil, lightly "smash", & serve with salt, pepper, melted butter, & a splash of heavy cream or a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 5, 2007)

another nice way is to par boil, then slice up into 1cm discs, and get some streaky bacon and chop that up into 2cm sections, and coursely diced onions.
put the bacon and the onions in the pan and fry until some of the fat frees up from the bacon then add the potatoe you cut.
sautee that until the potatoes are cooked nicely, then slap in a small tin of chopped tomatoes and bring back to heat.

serve in a Huge Bowl, sprinkle a little parsley on the top and pig-out in front of the TV for a bit


----------



## mish (Mar 5, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I love them roasted in the oven...just toss in olive oil and your favorite seasonings. I like to use a garlic & herb mix + coarse black pepper.


 
Roasted potatoes are the best. The red potatoes I love using for potato salad, chives, mayo etc. The little red potatos make great appys stuffed with pesto or crab/shrimp and a sprinkle of parmesan. Scoop out a little of the inside of the cooked potatoes and fill with any ingredients of choice, i.e. salmon mousse or any above-mentioned.  Next fave, is roasting them with chicken, carrots, & onions.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2007)

new potato is staple inmy house. Since I have very little time i make them as simple as it gets. BNoil them whole or cut in halves. When done toss them with some butter or margarine with some crushed garlic and some fresh dill. Yum.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 5, 2007)

Take some new potatoes, prefer the red, or heck can use Yukon gold.

You want them relatively small and uniform,  can cut them in half.

Add enough water to cover and bring to a boil (important, enough water to cover, no more).

Put some butter in a pan and let melt.  Add some sliced onion and if you wish some minced shallots.  Let sautee until tender.

Add onion/shallot mixture to the taters and some frozen peas about 10 minutes before the potatoes are done (the time for the addition depends upon how big the potatoes or halves are, sorry)..

Then make a roux out of butter, flour and when a light roux is ready add some cream.  Let come to a boil and add to the potato, onion, pea mixture.  A bit of seasoning and you have a great dish.

Sorry, I play the amounts by ear, but it is very tasty and great in the Spring.

Just an idea.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, thanks guys.  Some fantastic ideas.

Last night, I kind of made up my own thing with the potatoes.

I boiled them for about 20 minutes till soft.  I then removed and dried them.

Then in each potatoe made a small hole, and put some mozzarella cheese in it.  I then added this to a small pot with oil and garlic and basil, and heated for about 2 minutes.

They came out quite well!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lulu (Mar 7, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Another idea for saving time would be to boil enough potatoes for a few days and keep them in the fridge. So, rather than taking the time it takes to boil, you can use that time to slice and dice and prepare them in a different way. I do mine a lot like kadesma's sautee and YT's mash.




That is a great idea.  Not sure how I woud stop DH snacking on them though.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 7, 2007)

I quarter them and boil to just done. Then toss with olive oil and rosemary and roast. They get puffy and brown on the cut edges. 
Another current and choice method is to boil whole small new potatoes. Drain. Heat some olive oil in a skillet--put in the potatoes and mash them to make a "potato cake". Brown on each side.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's something I've been thinking about doing:

Boil up a bunch of new potatoes just until done.  drain and cool.  Slice 1/4" thick.  Toss with shredded asiago cheese, and salt and pepper.

Here's where you can take one of two different approaches.  If you have any individual casserole dishes, put some of the potato mixture into those.  Or, just place it all into a large casserole dish.  Pour enough heavy cream over the mixture that you can just see it start to come up, say 1/4" (1/2 cm).  If you use the individual dishes, cover and store in your fridge, then bake when desired with the rest of your meal.  If you use a large casserole dish, bake it off now, chill, and store in the refrigerator.  These reheat well, so just scoop out a large spoonful and reheat in the microwave in a glass bowl.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 7, 2007)

My method is similar to Breezy's. I boil them whole (the tiny ones) then mash them down slightly into a disc shape. Then a fry in olive oil and butter until crispy. Delicious.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 8, 2007)

butter ,parshley and garlic is a nice way to liven up or olive oil and italian seasoning baked in the oven are grilled or yummy...or try mashing up with the skins on add ranch dressing and bacon bits...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

tuck those little babies around the hunk of meat you are roasting and let the meat drippings get them all nice and juicy.


----------



## Tiffeny (Mar 8, 2007)

I love new potatoes steamed with leeks and then rolled in melted butter and fresh parsley.


----------

